# wincc flex meldung quittieren



## volker (31 August 2006)

hallo äger mich gerade mit einem tp177b rum.

wenn eine störung aufläuft öffnet sich ein popup mit der störung.
erzähl mir mal einer wie ich die geschlossen/quittiert bekomme. 
kann man dieses popup deaktivieren?



HolleHonig schrieb:


> Hi, du kannst bei deiner Meldeanzeige unter "Eigenschaften" - "Anzeige" die Schaltfläche "Quittieren" auswählen. Damit müsste deine Quittierung dann funktionieren.


 
das finde ich nirgends


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 August 2006)

Schau mal in das Bild "Vorlage". Wenn dort eine Meldeanzeige projektiert wurde wird diese auch aufgerufen.
Wenn sie dort gelöscht wird taucht auch kein Meldefenster mehr auf.

In den Eigenschaften der Meldeanzeige in diesem Bild lässt sich aber auch das oben zitierte "quittieren" aktivieren.


----------



## volker (31 August 2006)

das hatte ich probiert.

wenn ich dort eine meldeanzeige einfüge erscheint das popup ohne schliessfunktion *und* die meldeanzeige aus der vorlage.
also im prinzip doppeltgemoppelt. 

quittiere ich die meldungen im fenster der vorlage gehen auch die popups weg. schliesse ich aber das fenster aus der vorlage hab ich immer noch das gleiche problem. die popups bekomme ich nicht weg.

geholfen wäre mir ja wenn ich das popup verhindern könnte. dann würde ich nur mit der meldeanzeige aus der vorlage arbeiten.

EDIT
das fenster hat den tiltel MessageViewAlarms

wenn ich eine meldeanzeige in der vorlage erstelle taucht die in jedem bild auf. das will ich aber nicht.


----------



## volker (1 September 2006)

habe mal ein neues projekt erstellt. da ist das problem nicht.

habe mal ein mini op17 projekt erstellt nur 2 störungen drin, sonst nix.
imoprtiert nach wincc flex. und da ist es wieder, das fenster welches sich nicht schliessen lässt.

das gleiche mal mit op270 und tp170b probiert.
op270 -> tp177b erzeugt den gleichen fehler
tp170b -> tp177b funktioniert.

scheint also ein weiterer fehler im wincc flex zu sein.

ich habe wincc flex advaned 2005 sp1


----------



## HolleHonig (1 September 2006)

Du könntest auch ein neues Bild mit der Meldeanzeige erstellen. Zusätzlich in der Vorlage eine einzeilige Meldeanzeige (als Meldezeile) einfügen. Dann bekommst du deinen Fehler überall angezeigt und kannst per Bildanwahl auf das Bild mit der Meldeanzeige gehen.
Ich habs noch net ausprobiert, denke aber, daß das Pop-Up durch das Meldefenster erzeugt wird. 

"Betriebsmeldungen werden im Meldefenster angezeigt
Bei der Konvertierung wird für die automatische Anzeige der Betriebsmeldungen in der Vorlage ein Meldefenster angelegt. Das Meldefenster ist so konfiguriert, dass es sich automatisch beim Eintreffen einer Betriebsmeldung öffnet."
" Meldefenster
Das Meldefenster wird in der Vorlage für die Bilder projektiert und ist damit Bestandteil aller Bilder eines Projekts. Abhängig von seiner projektierten Größe kann es mehrere Meldungen gleichzeitig anzeigen. Das Meldefenster kann ereignisgesteuert geschlossen und wieder geöffnet werden. Meldefenster werden sinnvollerweise in einer eigenen Ebenen angelegt, damit sie bei der Projektierung gezielt ausgeblendet werden können."

Hab ich grad noch in der Hilfe entdeckt.
Hoffentlich kannste damit noch was anfangen. Trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## uncle_tom (1 September 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

wie HolleHonig bereits richtig erkannt hat, muß mann in der Vorlage
ein Meldefenster und keine Meldeanzeige projektieren.

Weiterhin sollte in den Eigenschaften des Meldefensters eingestellt werden,
dass nur die unquittierten Meldungen (also neue Meldungen) angezeigt werden.

Die Meldeanzeige ist immer aktiv und sichtbar, auch wenn keine Meldungen mehr anstehhen - diese kann z.B. in einem separat anwählbaren Bild projektiert werden, um auch quittierte noch anstehende Meldungen anzuzeigen.

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## volker (4 September 2006)

das ist mir alles klar und auch gar nicht das problem.

hier mal ein op270 erzeugt mit protool v6 sp3
ist nur 1 bild mit 1 schaltfläche für beenden. 
und 1 bereichszeiger für störungen, 1 word. (db93.dbw0)

dieses projekt mit wincc flex 2005 sp1 geöffnet und gespeichert.

anbei das pt-projekt sowie die daraus erzeugte runtime von flex und wie das fenster welches sich nicht schliessen lässt aussieht.

probier das mal bitte jemand aus.

hat schon jemand mal ein OP welches mit ptp gemacht wurde mit wccf geöffnet?


----------



## HolleHonig (5 September 2006)

Hi Volker,

hab mir deine Dateien mal angeschaut und getestet. So, wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem diesmal nicht nur bei WinCCFlex.
Ich hab das Projekt auch mit ProTool simuliert. Da hast du auch das PopUp.
Wie du das in WCF wegbekommst weiß ich nicht. In ProTool gehts über: Zielsystem->Bild/Tasten.
Dort kannste bei Meldungen die Anzeigen einstellen. 
Ich hab dir mal die Einstellung, die kein PopUp mehr bringt als Bild angehängt.
Hab jetzt nicht mehr getestet, ob in WCF das Problem weg ist, geh aber stark davon aus.


----------



## volker (5 September 2006)

> So, wie ich das sehe, liegt das Problem diesmal nicht nur bei WinCCFlex.


das seh ich aber nicht so. verlangt siemens von mir zu wissen, das ich das veorher deaktivieren muss bevor aich das mit wccf öffnen darf?  

habs getestet.
ja so kann mann den fehler umgehen.
*aber auch nur für grafikfähige systeme.*

mach mal ein op17 projekt. da gibt es die von dir erwähnte option überhaupt nicht.
das pop17 projekt wird als op177b in wccflex geöffnet.

und dort sieht das dann so aus.


----------



## HolleHonig (5 September 2006)

OK, da haste Recht. Hier weiß ich leider auch net weiter.
Musste dich vielleicht doch an die Jungs vom grünen Riesen wenden.


----------



## volker (5 September 2006)

habe denen heute 2 projekzte zukommen lassen. mal sehen was so passiert.


habe jetzt ein leeres projekt gemacht und nur die variablen reinpopiert.
dummerweise hatten die alle keinen symbolischen namen.
dachte erst ich müsste das jetzt von hand alles nachtragen (sind mehrere hundert) (weil das hab ich hier glaub ich mal gelesen das das nicht automatisch ginge)

geht aber. alle vars makieren und dann rechtsklick auf gestrichelte feld links bei den variablen und dann neu verbinden.


----------



## mr233 (13 August 2007)

*Lösung?*

Das Problem wird wohl mittlerweile gelöst sein, aber ich hatte exakt das gleiche Phänomen. Nach langem suchem fand ich dann in dem Bild "Vorlage" in der Ebene 1 (!!!), die standardmäßig ausgeblendet ist, das zitierte Meldefenster, bei welchem man dann unter "Eigenschaften" -> "Einstellungen" alles mögliche wie "schließbar", "Quittier-Button" usw einstellen kann.
Schaut mal in dem Vorlagenbild und schaltet alle Ebenen auf sichtbar!!

Gruß.


----------



## DerLehrling (30 Dezember 2022)

Old but gold... Mit dem Tipp der versteckten Ebene von mr233 und den Einstellungen von uncle_tom, hats bei mir geklappt. Dank euch!


----------

